# Information Required regarding accomodation



## IT_Professional (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi All,
I am moving to Singapore next month. I will be requiring accommodation after the initial 14days hotel accommodation provided by the company.

Now my question is, which is the mostly used and reliable site for starting the search.

Thanking you all in advance for your response.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## bgifepl (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi, Just to check if you have arrived Singapore?
Have you found a place to stay yet?
Have you set yourself up with all your mobile, Cable and Internet Services?
This will prove to be very helpful in getting started once you arrive in Singapore.
Regards,
Bgifepl


----------



## richardsng (Jun 5, 2011)

For mobile, you can start by purchasing a Pre-paid card without monthly charges, just charges based on usage.


----------

